# Doggie drawing – on positive reinforcement



## eiksaa

We have all seen these drawing floating around social media. I was looking at all of them today and found that the artist, Lili Chin, has them available for download and sharing. I love most(if not all) of these, and I think they do a great job of breaking down how positive reinforcement works. I know it's a lot but I tried to categorize them so they are easier to go through. There are some on loose leash walking, addressing negative behaviors, how to clicker train etc. Enjoy!

*Positive Reinforcement Theories*


























































































*Reactive Dogs*



























*Polite Leash walking*


















*Socialization*










*Dealing with negative behaviors*


































*Doggie Etiquette and body language*


























*Playing with your dog*










Feel free to share these as you like. All images have artist credit on them.


----------



## eiksaa

Two more. I can only post 25 images at a time. Here's the two I couldn't -


----------



## hoaloha

I LOVE THESE! the drawings are adorable and the education value is so on point! if there is enough people who also agree, maybe we can sticky this? I think a picture is worth a thousand words 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic

Those are awesome, such a great idea to get them all together. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## eiksaa

hoaloha said:


> I think a picture is worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree. I think these answer a lot of training questions new dog owners have.


----------



## eiksaa

Dominic said:


> Those are awesome, such a great idea to get them all together.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


She should publish a book with these, huh?


----------



## Dominic

eiksaa said:


> She should publish a book with these, huh?


I would buy it right away. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Orla

These are so great!


----------



## mdbflorida

Wow these are great -thanks for sharing. I will have to study more closely but I zoomed in on the leash pulling -Zach is awful with that at times.


----------



## maltese manica

This is awesome! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SammieMom

Your awesome Aastha!! :wub: thank you.


----------



## Alvar's Mom

These are great :aktion033:


----------



## Summergirl73

Hoping one of the Mods can sticky these. They are fabulous!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I love most of these illustrations and am very grateful to the artist for making these. We use many of these in classes here at the store. However many positive reinforcement trainers do not recommend or use the 'moulding' technique. Too often your dog will rely on your hand to push them into the position. Especially in a situation when they are over stimulated and/or out of their comfort zone. And it can cause behavioral issues or make issues worse when dealing with a dog that is not confidant and has fear issues. True 100% positive reinforcement training can never ever cause or worsen behavioral issues.

And I'm really not liking the 4 Quads of Operant Conditioning. If the artist is trying to convey that using things like 'Positive Punishment' can cause behavioral issues, then it needs to be more clear. Most people will see all those examples as good techniques to use.


----------



## eiksaa

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I love most of these illustrations and am very grateful to the artist for making these. We use many of these in classes here at the store. However many positive reinforcement trainers do not recommend or use the 'moulding' technique. Too often your dog will rely on your hand to push them into the position. Especially in a situation when they are over stimulated and/or out of their comfort zone. And it can cause behavioral issues or make issues worse when dealing with a dog that is not confidant and has fear issues. True 100% positive reinforcement training can never ever cause or worsen behavioral issues.
> 
> And I'm really not liking the 4 Quads of Operant Conditioning. If the artist is trying to convey that using things like 'Positive Punishment' can cause behavioral issues, then it needs to be more clear. Most people will see all those examples as good techniques to use.


I've used moulding in teaching Gustave some tricks. For example, he didn't want to get in the bow position by himself. So I kept my forearm under his body and then lured him into a down position so he wouldn't go all the way down and his butt would stick up. Now he does it on command. I know Kyra Sundance uses moulding in teaching a lot of her tricks. I think as long as you're gentle and use your head, it shouldn't cause behavioral issues. Just like other training methods. 

I do agree pushing on the dogs's hips to make them sit is a bad example of moulding. Can totally see owners misinterpreting that and using force. 

I think the quadrant illustrations explains what causes what. So if you want your dog to run away, call their name and give them a bath. Don't think any of those are recommendations. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

eiksaa said:


> I've used moulding in teaching Gustave some tricks. For example, he didn't want to get in the bow position by himself. So I kept my forearm under his body and then lured him into a down position so he wouldn't go all the way down and his butt would stick up. Now he does it on command. I know Kyra Sundance uses moulding in teaching a lot of her tricks. I think as long as you're gentle and use your head, it shouldn't cause behavioral issues. Just like other training methods.
> 
> I do agree pushing on the dogs's hips to make them sit is a bad example of moulding. Can totally see owners misinterpreting that and using force.
> 
> I think the quadrant illustrations explains what causes what. So if you want your dog to run away, call their name and give them a bath. Don't think any of those are recommendations.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


See to teach Gustave the play bow in the manner you described is actually luring, not classic moulding. You didn't maneuver his body in any way. Your arm was only a prop. 

And again, I had to look a couple of times at the quadrant illustrations to really try and figure out what was being said. I am constantly amazed at how people don't really listen in class or briefly look at something and think they get it, when they don't. So that's the only thing I wish were more clear because I can see people looking at all those things as positive reinforcement training methods. You have no idea how many times I talk to people about various foods and what their particular dog may need and I'll bring up that for their particular dog's health issue, they need to go grain free. And they insist the food they are on is grain free, when I know it isn't. I have to pull up their current food on line and read to them the ingredients. And I'm reading things like rice, oatmeal, etc... And they are still telling me it's grain free, 'see, no corn wheat or soy'. That is all that's ingrained into them from the commercials. The same thing happens with training because old forms of training are so ingrained into them. 

LOVE the one on what is proper puppy socialization. People REALLY don't get that one. In fact, I may need to put that on my store's FB page today. :thumbsup:


----------



## eiksaa

I used it to push his butt up, not just as a prop. I think we are talking about the same thing. I look at it as a yoga class. Gentle 'adjustments' to correct a pose are good (and actually welcome by me as a student), but forcefully putting someone in warrior pose will only bring out the real warrior in them. B)

I agree, it would be even better if those illustrations had big checkmarks or big 'x' marks in red and green. It's true, people don't think for themselves. That's why coffee cups need to say the content in there is hot. More often than not, err on the side of spelling it out vs. letting people figure it out.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

eiksaa said:


> I used it to push his butt up, not just as a prop. I think we are talking about the same thing. I look at it as a yoga class. Gentle 'adjustments' to correct a pose are good (*and actually welcome by me as a student), but forcefully putting someone in warrior pose will only bring out the real warrior in them*. B)
> 
> I agree, it would be even better if those illustrations had big checkmarks or big 'x' marks in red and green. It's true, people don't think for themselves. That's why coffee cups need to say the content in there is hot. More often than not, err on the side of spelling it out vs. letting people figure it out.


Wow that is an excellent way of looking at it!! Love it!!


----------

